# 2 sway bars ?



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

Pulling 29ft RV . I already have a load leaver and one sway bar on. i have seen several rv with 2 sway bars 28ft and up. I can't see that it will hurt anything but is it really needed at anytime?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Not real sure about what type of anti-sway system you are using but most name brands use 2 bars


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

*2 sway bars*

I got 2 load lever bars but only 1 sway bar


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I pulled a 28â€™ T quite a few miles, only one sway bar. No issues with towing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Four point Equalizer with 2 bars. Works great.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

We have a 30ft and pull with an F250. When new it was all over the place pulling. I adjusted how tight i made the EZlift sway bar and it helped. Biggest help was putting new GOOD tires on a 1yr old trailer. Most units come factory with crummy tires with flimsy side walls. I upgraded to good year endurance tires and made a huge difference. 

That said i have seen 2 sway bar set ups and thought about it myself. They do make a left and right bar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

